# Connecting AMADEUS WEB SERVICES WITH ASP.NET MVC 5 Application



## dashang (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello, I have built ASP.NET MVC 5 Application . I have used Amadeus wsdl file to connect to amadeus. Now in that we create object , it gets connnected to XML and it is sent to amadeus System.
The thing is initially for authentication and connection it takes too much time for response. Any guesses why it is taking time and i have tried all FAQs provided for solving that but still that happens. The process takes around 30-40sec intitally then from 2nd request it is fast like 5secs or less


```
<E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>0</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Transfer">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:20.2990909Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{00000000-0000-0000-1a02-0080020000fa}" RelatedActivityID="{d6486663-d59c-473f-a9fd-91a9de4c394c}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>131085</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Start">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:20.3286120Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{d6486663-d59c-473f-a9fd-91a9de4c394c}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Start"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.Diagnostics.ActivityBoundary.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Activity boundary.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/DictionaryTraceRecord"><ActivityName>Construct ChannelFactory. Contract type: 'Rezcue.Amadeus.AmadeusWebServicesPT'.</ActivityName><ActivityType>Construct</ActivityType></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>524323</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Information">0</SubType><Level>8</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:20.8474805Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{d6486663-d59c-473f-a9fd-91a9de4c394c}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Information"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.GetChannelEndpointElement.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Get ChannelEndpointElement.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/DictionaryTraceRecord"><FoundChannelElement>True</FoundChannelElement><Name>AmadeusNodeD1</Name><ContractName>Amadeus.AmadeusWebServicesPT</ContractName><Binding>customBinding</Binding><BindingConfiguration>AmadeusWebServices</BindingConfiguration><RemoteEndpointUri>https://noded1.test.webservices.amadeus.com/1ASIWRUERVL</RemoteEndpointUri><ConfigurationFileSource>C:\CuePOS\CuePOS\Rezcue\web.config</ConfigurationFileSource><ConfigurationFileLineNumber>182</ConfigurationFileLineNumber></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>524323</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Information">0</SubType><Level>8</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:20.8474805Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{d6486663-d59c-473f-a9fd-91a9de4c394c}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Information"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.GetChannelEndpointElement.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Get ChannelEndpointElement.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/DictionaryTraceRecord"><FoundChannelElement>True</FoundChannelElement><Name>AmadeusNodeD1</Name><ContractName>Amadeus.AmadeusWebServicesPT</ContractName><Binding>customBinding</Binding><BindingConfiguration>AmadeusWebServices</BindingConfiguration><RemoteEndpointUri>https://noded1.test.webservices.amadeus.com/1ASIWRUERVL</RemoteEndpointUri><ConfigurationFileSource>C:\CuePOS\CuePOS\Rezcue\web.config</ConfigurationFileSource><ConfigurationFileLineNumber>182</ConfigurationFileLineNumber></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>0</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Transfer">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:20.9970866Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{d6486663-d59c-473f-a9fd-91a9de4c394c}" RelatedActivityID="{00000000-0000-0000-1a02-0080020000fa}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>131085</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Stop">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:20.9970866Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{d6486663-d59c-473f-a9fd-91a9de4c394c}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Stop"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.Diagnostics.ActivityBoundary.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Activity boundary.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/DictionaryTraceRecord"><ActivityName>Construct ChannelFactory. Contract type: 'Rezcue.Amadeus.AmadeusWebServicesPT'.</ActivityName><ActivityType>Construct</ActivityType></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>0</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Transfer">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:21.0796457Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{00000000-0000-0000-1a02-0080020000fa}" RelatedActivityID="{a2db5907-61ad-4cdc-a7a6-8451cd74ce29}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>131085</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Start">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:21.0801455Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{a2db5907-61ad-4cdc-a7a6-8451cd74ce29}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Start"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.Diagnostics.ActivityBoundary.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Activity boundary.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/DictionaryTraceRecord"><ActivityName>Open ClientBase. Contract type: 'Rezcue.Amadeus.AmadeusWebServicesPT'.</ActivityName><ActivityType>Open</ActivityType></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>0</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Transfer">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:28.3543199Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{a2db5907-61ad-4cdc-a7a6-8451cd74ce29}" RelatedActivityID="{00000000-0000-0000-1a02-0080020000fa}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>131085</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Stop">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:28.3548202Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{a2db5907-61ad-4cdc-a7a6-8451cd74ce29}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Stop"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.Diagnostics.ActivityBoundary.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Activity boundary.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/DictionaryTraceRecord"><ActivityName>Open ClientBase. Contract type: 'Rezcue.Amadeus.AmadeusWebServicesPT'.</ActivityName><ActivityType>Open</ActivityType></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>0</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Transfer">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:28.3553209Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{00000000-0000-0000-1a02-0080020000fa}" RelatedActivityID="{134729d0-b4cf-436a-9f8e-7b8892a2d379}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>131085</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Start">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:48:28.3553209Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{134729d0-b4cf-436a-9f8e-7b8892a2d379}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Start"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.Diagnostics.ActivityBoundary.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Activity boundary.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/DictionaryTraceRecord"><ActivityName>Process action 'http://webservices.amadeus.com/HSFREQ_07_3_1A'.</ActivityName><ActivityType>ProcessAction</ActivityType></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>524331</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Information">0</SubType><Level>8</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:49:40.7010147Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{134729d0-b4cf-436a-9f8e-7b8892a2d379}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Information"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.ServiceChannelLifetime.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>ServiceChannel information.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><Source>System.ServiceModel.Channels.ServiceChannel/6958891</Source><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/DictionaryTraceRecord"><ContractNamespace>http://xml.amadeus.com</ContractNamespace><ContractName>AmadeusWebServicesPT</ContractName></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>262164</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Information">0</SubType><Level>8</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:49:40.8831438Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{134729d0-b4cf-436a-9f8e-7b8892a2d379}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Information"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.Channels.MessageSent.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Sent a message over a channel.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><Source>System.ServiceModel.Channels.HttpOutput+WebRequestHttpOutput/17230907</Source><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/MessageTraceRecord"><MessageProperties><Encoder>text/xml; charset=utf-8</Encoder><AllowOutputBatching>False</AllowOutputBatching><Via>https://noded1.test.webservices.amadeus.com/1ASIWRUERVL</Via></MessageProperties><MessageHeaders><Action d4p1:mustUnderstand="1" xmlns:d4p1="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">http://webservices.amadeus.com/HSFREQ_07_3_1A</Action><h:TransactionFlowLink xmlns="http://wsdl.amadeus.com/2010/06/ws/Link_v1" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:h="http://wsdl.amadeus.com/2010/06/ws/Link_v1"><Consumer><UniqueID>9bf1dc52-0950-4e0b-b1d3-fa86a484fdc9</UniqueID></Consumer></h:TransactionFlowLink><h:AMA_SecurityHostedUser xmlns="http://xml.amadeus.com/2010/06/Security_v1" xmlns:h="http://xml.amadeus.com/2010/06/Security_v1"><UserID POS_Type="1" PseudoCityCode="SINCG2100" RequestorType="U"><RequestorID xmlns="http://xml.amadeus.com/2010/06/Types_v1"></RequestorID></UserID></h:AMA_SecurityHostedUser><h:Session TransactionStatusCode="Start" xmlns="http://xml.amadeus.com/2010/06/Session_v3" xmlns:h="http://xml.amadeus.com/2010/06/Session_v3"></h:Session><MessageID xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">urn:uuid:d1fe4a11-4b82-44eb-9b61-8fc93eb5b698</MessageID><ActivityId CorrelationId="0596c822-f276-45d9-b59c-d4ee41101ee1" xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/09/ServiceModel/Diagnostics">134729d0-b4cf-436a-9f8e-7b8892a2d379</ActivityId><ReplyTo xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing"><Address>http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing/anonymous</Address></ReplyTo><Security xmlns="http://docs.oasis-open.org/wss/2004/01/oasis-200401-wss-wssecurity-secext-1.0.xsd"><wsse:UsernameToken xmlns:wsu="http://docs.oasis-open.org/wss/2004/01/oasis-200401-wss-wssecurity-utility-1.0.xsd" wsu:Id="SecurityToken-9b734786-fa74-47b5-b57a-2a94f59a160b" xmlns:wsse="http://docs.oasis-open.org/wss/2004/01/oasis-200401-wss-wssecurity-secext-1.0.xsd"><wsse:Username><!--Removed--></wsse:Username><wsse:Password><!--Removed--></wsse:Password><wsse:Nonce><!--Removed--></wsse:Nonce><wsu:Created>2015-07-08T04:49:10Z</wsu:Created></wsse:UsernameToken></Security><VsDebuggerCausalityData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/vstudio/diagnostics/servicemodelsink"></VsDebuggerCausalityData><To d4p1:mustUnderstand="1" xmlns:d4p1="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">https://noded1.test.webservices.amadeus.com/1ASIWRUERVL</To></MessageHeaders></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>262163</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Information">0</SubType><Level>8</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:49:41.9148770Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{134729d0-b4cf-436a-9f8e-7b8892a2d379}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Information"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.Channels.MessageReceived.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Received a message over a channel.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><Source>System.ServiceModel.Channels.HttpInput+WebResponseHttpInput/35378568</Source><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/MessageTransmitTraceRecord"><MessageProperties><Encoder>text/xml; charset=utf-8</Encoder><AllowOutputBatching>False</AllowOutputBatching><Via>http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing/anonymous</Via></MessageProperties><MessageHeaders><wsa:To xmlns:wsa="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing/anonymous</wsa:To><wsa:From xmlns:wsa="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing"><wsa:Address>https://noded1.test.webservices.amadeus.com/1ASIWRUERVL</wsa:Address></wsa:From><wsa:Action xmlns:wsa="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">http://webservices.amadeus.com/HSFREQ_07_3_1A</wsa:Action><wsa:MessageID xmlns:wsa="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">urn:uuid:2dc4a121-7148-33b4-8541-3f91e9c1d9e2</wsa:MessageID><wsa:RelatesTo RelationshipType="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing/reply" xmlns:wsa="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">urn:uuid:d1fe4a11-4b82-44eb-9b61-8fc93eb5b698</wsa:RelatesTo><awsl:TransactionFlowLink xmlns:awsl="http://wsdl.amadeus.com/2010/06/ws/Link_v1"><awsl:Consumer><awsl:UniqueID>9bf1dc52-0950-4e0b-b1d3-fa86a484fdc9</awsl:UniqueID></awsl:Consumer><awsl:Receiver><awsl:ServerID>urn:uuid:5844f30b-ce65-5263-94b3-158ac43a495e</awsl:ServerID></awsl:Receiver></awsl:TransactionFlowLink><awsse:Session TransactionStatusCode="InSeries" xmlns:awsse="http://xml.amadeus.com/2010/06/Session_v3"><awsse:SessionId>01KYO8AMEL</awsse:SessionId><awsse:SequenceNumber>1</awsse:SequenceNumber><awsse:SecurityToken>3OL0XF17TD8AK16N36OB6UU44Y</awsse:SecurityToken></awsse:Session></MessageHeaders></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>262165</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Information">0</SubType><Level>8</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:49:41.9188798Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{134729d0-b4cf-436a-9f8e-7b8892a2d379}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Information"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.Channels.RequestChannelReplyReceived.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Received reply over request channel</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><Source>System.ServiceModel.Channels.BufferedMessage/41235176</Source><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/MessageTraceRecord"><MessageProperties><Encoder>text/xml; charset=utf-8</Encoder><AllowOutputBatching>False</AllowOutputBatching><Security><IsAnonymous>False</IsAnonymous><WindowsIdentityUsed>False</WindowsIdentityUsed></Security><Via>http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing/anonymous</Via></MessageProperties><MessageHeaders><wsa:To xmlns:wsa="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing/anonymous</wsa:To><wsa:From xmlns:wsa="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing"><wsa:Address>https://noded1.test.webservices.amadeus.com/1ASIWRUERVL</wsa:Address></wsa:From><wsa:Action xmlns:wsa="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">http://webservices.amadeus.com/HSFREQ_07_3_1A</wsa:Action><wsa:MessageID xmlns:wsa="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">urn:uuid:2dc4a121-7148-33b4-8541-3f91e9c1d9e2</wsa:MessageID><wsa:RelatesTo RelationshipType="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing/reply" xmlns:wsa="http://www.w3.org/2005/08/addressing">urn:uuid:d1fe4a11-4b82-44eb-9b61-8fc93eb5b698</wsa:RelatesTo><awsl:TransactionFlowLink xmlns:awsl="http://wsdl.amadeus.com/2010/06/ws/Link_v1"><awsl:Consumer><awsl:UniqueID>9bf1dc52-0950-4e0b-b1d3-fa86a484fdc9</awsl:UniqueID></awsl:Consumer><awsl:Receiver><awsl:ServerID>urn:uuid:5844f30b-ce65-5263-94b3-158ac43a495e</awsl:ServerID></awsl:Receiver></awsl:TransactionFlowLink><awsse:Session TransactionStatusCode="InSeries" xmlns:awsse="http://xml.amadeus.com/2010/06/Session_v3"><awsse:SessionId>01KYO8AMEL</awsse:SessionId><awsse:SequenceNumber>1</awsse:SequenceNumber><awsse:SecurityToken>3OL0XF17TD8AK16N36OB6UU44Y</awsse:SecurityToken></awsse:Session></MessageHeaders></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>0</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Transfer">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:49:47.6023131Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{134729d0-b4cf-436a-9f8e-7b8892a2d379}" RelatedActivityID="{00000000-0000-0000-1a02-0080020000fa}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent><E2ETraceEvent xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/E2ETraceEvent"><System xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/06/windows/eventlog/system"><EventID>131085</EventID><Type>3</Type><SubType Name="Stop">0</SubType><Level>255</Level><TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-07-08T04:49:47.6023131Z" /><Source Name="System.ServiceModel" /><Correlation ActivityID="{134729d0-b4cf-436a-9f8e-7b8892a2d379}" /><Execution ProcessName="iisexpress" ProcessID="9004" ThreadID="9" /><Channel/><Computer>QRS</Computer></System><ApplicationData><TraceData><DataItem><TraceRecord xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2004/10/E2ETraceEvent/TraceRecord" Severity="Stop"><TraceIdentifier>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-IN/library/System.ServiceModel.Diagnostics.ActivityBoundary.aspx</TraceIdentifier><Description>Activity boundary.</Description><AppDomain>/LM/W3SVC/5/ROOT-1-130808044639609445</AppDomain><ExtendedData xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/2006/08/ServiceModel/DictionaryTraceRecord"><ActivityName>Process action 'http://webservices.amadeus.com/HSFREQ_07_3_1A'.</ActivityName><ActivityType>ProcessAction</ActivityType></ExtendedData></TraceRecord></DataItem></TraceData></ApplicationData></E2ETraceEvent>
```


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

In the 70's I worked on I.P.A.R.S, which was and may well still be the Mainframe Application for most Airlines' Reservations Systems. It was humungeous then and can only have grown. I strongly suspect that on the initial hook-up, Amedeus is introducing you to Airlines worldwide and those "handshakes" are what is causing the delay. I stand to be corrected.
If this is the case then you will have to grin and bare it, because a) it is necessary and b) there is no circumvention.


----------

